# 93-97 Altima CF Trunk



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can get an Altima carbon fiber trunk from? I've looked all over the net. It was a post 3 months back about it and the the got all MIA on me. Anyone know?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> Does anybody know where I can get an Altima carbon fiber trunk from? I've looked all over the net. It was a post 3 months back about it and the the got all MIA on me. Anyone know?


dirst douple post owns you, and have you tried the search function?


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

I've looked all over the net.

Anybody else ever seen it?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> I've looked all over the net.
> 
> Anybody else ever seen it?


i know of a sentra CF trunk, there was talk of a maxima one, but i haven't heard anything about an altima one


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I see that Ground Dynamics is listing one but it doesn't have a price or a photo

www.grounddynamics.com

Troy


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Nah, the ones that you can click on are the products they make only for


----------



## dubluv_403 (Jul 15, 2012)

so in doing some reserch in the trunk finds they do make one it is expensive but they make it Altima 1993-1997


----------

